# recommendation on the type of desktop printer to print my own hangtags on cardboard?



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a printer to print my own hangtags on cardboard, with color? I know I can source it out, but I change the hangtags often, so it doesn't make sense to outsource. I've been printing mine on a color laser, but I want to print on cardboard which mine can't do. And I want to be able to print good quality photos on it. Any help appreciated!


----------



## tshirt0mania (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Printer to print hangtags on cardboard?*

Hey Michelle, this thread has some useful contacts from members http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t37309.html

And this one talks about pricing & making holes in the tags http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t35906.html

Hope this helps


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: Printer to print hangtags on cardboard?*

Thanks! But neither of the threads say anything about a printer. I really don't want to have it printed elsewhere - I have a different hangtag for each product (11 and counting), and I sometimes change it, so I really want to be able to do it myself on the fly. I'm prepared to spend some money on the printer, but I don't really know where to start looking!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Printer to print hangtags on cardboard?*



mothertongues said:


> Thanks! But neither of the threads say anything about a printer. I really don't want to have it printed elsewhere - I have a different hangtag for each product (11 and counting), and I sometimes change it, so I really want to be able to do it myself on the fly. I'm prepared to spend some money on the printer, but I don't really know where to start looking!


Is it the thickness of the material that's the problem?

Are you using "cardboard" or "cardstock"? 

I know there are a lot of printers that can print on "cardstock", but I'm not sure about cardboard


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

I'd love to print on cardboard. Until I find out if that is possible, I'll just print on my color laser - I use cardstock, but it is not very thick.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Could you not maybe screen print them? Just a tought on my part.


----------

